# A New Cuber Take on DIY Cubes



## cheiney (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright, this is simply going to be a thread of reference for anyone who could help me in comparing some DIY cubes. I'd like to list my impressions on each DIY cube not only to help me out, but to help others research as well. I won't try to dig deep into hybrid cubes because I am not too knowledgable on that subject either.

Note: I have not yet achieved any AMAZING solve times. I am relatively new to cubing (probably around a month and a half), and I have barely dug into the Fridrich Method (mainly 2-look oll's and pll's). This is not meant to be used as a sureshot opinion on the different types of DIY cubes. I've just been researching for a while and I would like to try and obtain some incite from some more experienced cubers.

I could use any sort of advice on pros and cons for each type, because I've only owned one DIY cube (White DIY 3x3x3 Cube III(a) from cube4you).

DIY CUBES

Rubik's DIY
- I've only just started to dig into this of DIY cubes. From what I've collected, these are great cubes for speedcubing. People seem to complain about the centers popping out, which should be a problem (possibly remedied with type C centers?). As a new cuber, I would personally like to try one of these out, but I don't have limitless money. These seem to be fairly expensive compared to other DIY cubes.


Type A
- From what I've researched, these cubes are arguably one of the most widely used DIY cubes. This is appealing to me as a cuber because it gives me a basis on where to start off with DIY cubes. Unfortunately, there are so many different kinds of Type A. These are the kinds that I've located:

(I'm not sure if this is completely accurate, so someone please correct me if it isn't.)
Old Type A
Old Type A II
Old Type A III
New Type A
New Type A II
New Type A Third Model

Is the Old Type A the specific kind that most cubers refer to when they are talking about Type A cubes? If not, which one is? From my own experience, I don't reccommend the Old Type A III because the edges are designed differently than most edges and they seem to be very flimsy. Two of my edges on my Type A III cube busted within the first couple days.


Type B
- These cubes are the ones with the unusual and showy colors (gold, silver, transparent). I've heard that these cubes are pretty bad when it comes to speedcubing. Some people say that the Silver one is actually decent once the silver paint on the inside of the cubies starts rubbing off.


Type C
- Is it true that Type C's are very similar to the Rubik's DIY's? I've heard that these are fairly smooth and pop less than Type A's. This cube is very appealing, but I would like to get some more feedback from other cubers in general.


Type D(YUGA)
- This cube and the Diansheng cube are the ones that I'm most anticipating buying. I've heard that the type D's from cube4you.com have new screws that seem to make the cube terrible, so I'm going to order them from 9spuzzles along with an old type a core because this seems to be an excellent combination. From what people have said, I'm pretty confused about its ability to cut corners. Some people say theirs cut corners extremely well, others say theirs don't cut corners at all. How do the Type D+A core cubes do as far as cutting corners?


Diansheng/DS/Type E Cubes
- So this is the cube that I've been DYING to get my hands on. Cube4you.com is sold out of them, so I haven't been able to find a better place to obtain them. My impression is that the stickered version is much better than the painted version. I've found places that seem to sell the painted version, but I can't seem to find one that is selling a GUARANTEED stickered viersion of the Diansheng cube. I've heard the screws are very similar to the Type D DIY cubes, so could that possibly allow good hybrids with A's as well?


Type F DIY Cubes
- This is the only cube that really stands neutral in my mind. I haven't researched them very in-depth, and I don't really plan on buying one of these any time soon. If anyone can swear by these cubes, then by all means, show me how this type can compete. I'm not trying to diss on these cubes. If you have one of these that can cut corners amazingly and never locks up, then share your experience.



CONCLUSION
- In conclusion, I've decided to narrow down the cubes into a small list of cubes that I personally would like to buy in the near future. These are simply the cubes that I would like to try out the most, and by no means are the "best" cubes. I have not bought or tried any of these cubes out yet, so this is only based off of other people's opinions.

These are in no particular order:

Old Type A DIY Cube (White)
Type D(YUGA) Cube+A core (White)[9spuzzles]
Stickered Diansheng Cube
Rubik's DIY+Type C centers (Wanting a suggestion for core)


This is only meant to help educate me and possibly other cubers as to what cube they should get. I know that it might be a little early to worry about a good DIY cube, but I would like to get a fast and relatively good cube to use while I'm learning how to speedsolve. I really didn't know whether to put this in the beginner's thread or the hardware thread, but I put it in the hardware thread because it's more specifically on the hardware rather than a beginner's method of solving the cube. I would really appreciate it if you would leave some kind of feedback on my opinions and the opinions that I've researched about. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

Suggestion for core: A.
I think if I were to pick a straight up diy with no hybridization... C. Definitely C.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 30, 2008)

You can get a Stickered DS on ebay from rubikfans.

For the D+A hybrid, it still locks up, but is very crispy. I think the tighter the tensin, the better it is.


----------



## cheiney (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm considering getting a Type C, but I would like to hear some more of its negatives before I ultimately decide on buying it.

As for the Diansheng cube, I checked rubikfans and it seems as if the stickered version is out of stock. If it isn't, could you possibly link me to the auction, Vulosity?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pros: Fast turning speed, less pops than A, very responsive, nice cornering, lots of colors, still fast with pretty high tension
Cons: loud and clackity, bad center caps-they fall off, the plastic washers get melted to the centers if you use the wrong lube (use A washers)


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2008)

Well you definitely surpass the 'beginner/newb bias' that there may be around the forum. =D

As far as the first two cubes on your 'to buy' list, you're going in the right direction. I have an Old White A on the way (would get here faster than 9puzzles is what I concluded), and later on I'm getting a YUGA + old a core from 9puzzles.

If I were you though, I'd get the Yuga and Old A core first, I only got the A first because I expected (still expect) for it to arrive faster from cube4you than 9puzzles order, and I wanted a DIY a.s.a.p...


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 30, 2008)

DS Stickered Cube:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chinese-classic...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 30, 2008)

cheiney said:


> Diansheng/DS/Type E Cubes
> - So this is the cube that I've been DYING to get my hands on. Cube4you.com is sold out of them, so I haven't been able to find a better place to obtain them. My impression is that the stickered version is much better than the painted version. I've found places that seem to sell the painted version, but I can't seem to find one that is selling a GUARANTEED stickered viersion of the Diansheng cube. I've heard the screws are very similar to the Type D DIY cubes, so could that possibly allow good hybrids with A's as well?


You should know that the painted version of the Type Es have weird piece shapes. Like the internal pieces are not the same shapes as most standard cubes. 

There is a stickered version Type E which also has a weird shape. It's better than the painted version Type Es but not the best kind of Type E.

There is a stickered version Type E that has normal shaped cubies on the inside. This is the best kind of Type E and is the 222 model. The link Vulosity pointed out is the 222 model. The screws of the 222 model, are good 'ol fat screws like the old Type D screws.


----------



## cheiney (Dec 30, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> You should know that the painted version of the Type Es have weird piece shapes. Like the internal pieces are not the same shapes as most standard cubes.
> 
> There is a stickered version Type E which also has a weird shape. It's better than the painted version Type Es but not the best kind of Type E.
> 
> There is a stickered version Type E that has normal shaped cubies on the inside. This is the best kind of Type E and is the 222 model. The link Vulosity pointed out is the 222 model. The screws of the 222 model, are good 'ol fat screws like the old Type D screws.



Are all 222 models the stickered version? Because the seller in the description says that it is printing for some reason.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know why, but it is the stickered version.

Below is the painted version:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chinese-classic...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## jcuber (Dec 30, 2008)

cheiney: Did you read my thread? (rubik's diy with c centers idea)? I find that the c centers almost completely get rid of popping center caps, and the rubik's centers make my type c better. Alone, the type c pops alot (alot more than my old type a) and doesn't turn that well (though better than a new storebought.


----------



## cheiney (Dec 30, 2008)

jcuber said:


> cheiney: Did you read my thread? (rubik's diy with c centers idea)? I find that the c centers almost completely get rid of popping center caps, and the rubik's centers make my type c better. Alone, the type c pops alot (alot more than my old type a) and doesn't turn that well (though better than a new storebought.



Yeah, I think it was your thread where I heard the Rubik's DIY+type c combination. As for the Type C popping a lot, I was hoping to get away from using cubes that are loose. It seems like the Type D and the Diansheng stay relatively smooth at tight tensions, which would help the problem with popping. I'm just not sure if you must sacrifice the cube's ability to cut corners. Nonetheless, I wouldn't mind it as long as the cube is really smooth.


I have a question for anyone ordering from 9spuzzles: Is the Old Type A from 9spuzzles the same type as the one from cube4you? I was thinking about buying an Old Type A along with my YUGA when I order from there.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 30, 2008)

I ordered 4 type a cores from 9s. 3 were bright yellow, but one was dull yellow. 

I believe that they're all old type a cores because of their shape and size.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 30, 2008)

About the no. 222 DS discussion, my no. 222 came painted...and it is indeed better than any other DS i've tried..

Sorry i seem to have trouble quoting previous messages..


----------



## cheiney (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, I contacted rubikfans, and he said he is currently out of stock on the stickered n.222 model of the DS cube. I think I might wait for a while before getting that. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## xchiltonx (Dec 31, 2008)

cheiney said:


> Type A
> - From what I've researched, these cubes are arguably one of the most widely used DIY cubes. This is appealing to me as a cuber because it gives me a basis on where to start off with DIY cubes. Unfortunately, there are so many different kinds of Type A. These are the kinds that I've located:
> ...
> Is the Old Type A the specific kind that most cubers refer to when they are talking about Type A cubes? If not, which one is? From my own experience, I don't reccommend the Old Type A III because the edges are designed differently than most edges and they seem to be very flimsy. Two of my edges on my Type A III cube busted within the first couple days.
> ...



Good idea this thread.

I have an Old Type A 1, I find that it pops and jams/sticks/clicks (whatever).


I also have a New Type F, which is very surprisingly light weight, but once you get past that it is extremely good at cutting corners, never pops and hardly ever jams.


Hope that helps.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 31, 2008)

is it true? there really is an old type A 1 and new type A 1? whats the difference? the core???


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 31, 2008)

vloc15 said:


> is it true? there really is an old type A 1 and new type A 1? whats the difference? the core???


There is a difference, I took some pictures:



The new Type A is on the left, old Type A on the right


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 8, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> vloc15 said:
> 
> 
> > is it true? there really is an old type A 1 and new type A 1? whats the difference? the core???
> ...


and the old type a is better?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 8, 2009)

wow,
you guys didn't know that the type C is the OEM of rubik's diy????
they are made in type c's factory

that's why they're made in china


PS: type b is really bad, but the springs are strong as studio cubes


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a type E DS I bought sixth months ago from cube4you. I used the new A core with a springs and washers. The cube was really terrible but after lubing with CRC it became extremely fast. It cuts corners at around 35-40 degrees and doesn't require a lot of effort to turn. In addition, it is slightly smaller than most other cubes. That helps a lot because I have small hands.


----------



## cheiney (Jan 11, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> I have a type E DS I bought sixth months ago from cube4you. I used the new A core with a springs and washers. The cube was really terrible but after lubing with CRC it became extremely fast. It cuts corners at around 35-40 degrees and doesn't require a lot of effort to turn. In addition, it is slightly smaller than most other cubes. That helps a lot because I have small hands.



Is the diansheng cube very light? Because I've been trying to find any place that might still have the New Type A Second Model, and those actually look amazing to me. They don't pop which is a plus, and they are extremely light. I don't know personally, but it seems light a lighter cube would be easier to turn. If only cube4you still had that one in stock. That video from PestVic makes it look so appealing.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine is slightly lighter than my other cubes in weight, though I don't think that has a direct connection to how easily it can turn. Like I said in my previous post, turning doesn't require much effort. It feels very buttery. I will try to make a video when I have time if you want to see the cube.


----------



## panyan (Jan 11, 2009)

> I also have a New Type F, which is very surprisingly light weight, but once you get past that it is extremely good at cutting corners, never pops and hardly ever jams.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



i agree, they are excellent


----------



## X£RC (Jan 19, 2009)

panyan said:


> > I also have a New Type F, which is very surprisingly light weight, but once you get past that it is extremely good at cutting corners, never pops and hardly ever jams.
> >
> >
> > Hope that helps.
> ...



Are you talking about a DIY Type F black cube? Then why is mine so bad. 
It's far as smooth as my DS cube and terrible lock-ups.
Care to tell me some tips? :confused:


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 19, 2009)

Type F's are something you need to get lucky with, most are terrible, but some are amazing. Mine was amazing out of the box. I dont like the feeling of it though.


----------



## X£RC (Jan 19, 2009)

hehehe.. i must be one of those unlucky ones.. Is your core a white one? by the way, care to tell me the length of your spring cuz i notice Type F's spring are very hard very much different from my YUGA/DS springs. Since maybe it's just the springs or cores that my unlucky cube is different with yours, maybe i can make it good.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 19, 2009)

Type F should not be used alone, the square rods on the centers really limit it's potential. Try comboing the type F pieceswith other cubes.


----------



## X£RC (Jan 20, 2009)

I just disassembled my DIY Type F cube last night and i noticed the springs aren't very much of same length/level.. one spring was even shorter by 2mm and since it was very hard to make the longer spring shorter by compression what i did was i just pull the shorter one to at least be almost same level as others.. What do you think is better the shorter spring or the much longer ones? If you can say your cube is amazing, can you please measure ur cubes' spring length.. Thanks.


----------

